# Illinois/Wisconsin area growers



## doctorD (Feb 12, 2008)

Ugh!!! I cant take any more snow Im so glad I have a private paradise to goto  Who else is in the area?


----------



## The Dense Nugget (Feb 12, 2008)

Yo! I just moved into the burbs of Chicago less than a month ago from CT. And I agree with you on the bullshit weather. Can't wait for it to end? CT is bad, don't get me wrong, but this years midwest winter....ugh


----------



## crazedtimmy (Feb 13, 2008)

move to cali, nice green weather year round almost


----------



## smokingbot (Feb 13, 2008)

I can take the snow, I hate the motherfuckin' wind chill!!!


----------



## crazedtimmy (Feb 13, 2008)

smokingbot said:


> I can take the snow, I hate the motherfuckin' wind chill!!!


you snowboard o ski??


----------



## smokingbot (Feb 13, 2008)

yeah I snowboard. Haven't went this season yet though, My GF hates it. I tried to get her into it last year and it sucked. All she did was complain.


----------



## doctorD (Feb 13, 2008)

Ive gone skiing a few times and tried snowboarding once that was fun we got all baked on the way to the hill (we have hills here not mountains) then my buddy talked me into charging the hill he said it was just like surfing and ive done lots of that so just go for it! well i made it down....eventually oh and i broke my wrist to so one run was all i needed to know its more of a young peps thing us old guys (im 3 need the added stabilith of 2 skis lol.


----------



## The Dense Nugget (Feb 13, 2008)

You know crazedtimmy...I work in the animation / video industry...so cali is where I should be. But the way I see it I'm slowly making my way out west.

CT > IL > CA...


----------



## doctorD (Feb 14, 2008)

ive been to so cal a few times the weather was great when i went and i did like it but i think if im gona make that big of a move ill move back to hawaii


----------



## WeFallToday (Feb 14, 2008)

I know how you feel it snowed all day yesterday / some this morning

One of my freinds called me and told me he thinks his outside garden is ruined now


----------



## doctorD (Feb 14, 2008)

WeFallToday said:


> I know how you feel it snowed all day yesterday / some this morning
> 
> One of my freinds called me and told me he thinks his outside garden is ruined now


sorry to ear about your buddys garden i hope its all ok. Looks like another foot of snow on sunday grrrr


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm in the Chicago burbs.. and I've been hibernating.. FUCKING SICK OF SNOWWWW


----------



## doctorD (Feb 16, 2008)

I live in lake county now i just moved from wheeling two monttha ago i still work in wheeling though and i have to go in now big sales at the store this weekend so its gona be busy. I hope lol ill have to some up b4 I open cuz I doubt ill have a chance to go to lunch


----------



## IggyZag (Feb 16, 2008)

I live in the lake county area, and I cant believe the weather fucking one minute its like 10 degrees out then within a few hours its -30 with wind chill and shit..wtf>.< I hate the wind chill the most, snow isnt that bothersome..


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Feb 16, 2008)

Last week we broke our all time record for snow in a season - with another 8-12 inches expected on Sunday and 3-4 more weeks of winter.

It's getting ridiculous.


----------



## doctorD (Feb 16, 2008)

Damn Groundhog!!


----------



## amaturepothead (Feb 17, 2008)

Fukin right ima find his whole pull him out and taze him so he wont go back in. Seems like its finnnnnallyy starting to warm up here in Chicago though.


----------



## joepro (Feb 18, 2008)

as bad as are winters get, makes us flatlanders really appreciate summer.
Nothing better then summer in chicago!!
5th ANNUAL B-B-Q/SMOKE FEST MY HOUSE ON THE 4TH,you RIU guys got an invite.


----------



## doctorD (Feb 18, 2008)

Ok thats it!!! if i have to break up with one more girl because suddenly me smoking is a problem im gona go nuts. They all say its no problem then 2 or 3 years down the road its a big thing. LOOK IM NOT GOING TO CHANGE!!! Really the last 3 the its the same thing. one for 8 years 0ne for 3 and now 2 years in again grrrrr wtf i need to find a girl that smokes i guess.


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Feb 18, 2008)

That's really the only answer...

Bummer dude.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 18, 2008)

Go Sox!! gotta luv the midwest we have what are known as season unlike cali lol.Its not so bad this year it never even hit -60 or lower this year thats when it sucks.Snow is fun but some of the artic cold staying around is a hassle


----------



## The Dense Nugget (Feb 18, 2008)

New England snowed more, and because of the hills that made it really tough to drive around in bad weather...and I've only been in Buffalo Grove for a month now...but god damn I never remember it being this fucking cold back east. I just keep telling myself that it will pass and look forward to a California trip I have to take in a couple weeks for work. Can't wait to say the least!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 18, 2008)

The Dense Nugget said:


> New England snowed more, and because of the hills that made it really tough to drive around in bad weather...and I've only been in Buffalo Grove for a month now...but god damn I never remember it being this fucking cold back east. I just keep telling myself that it will pass and look forward to a California trip I have to take in a couple weeks for work. Can't wait to say the least!


Not to far from you  its been hella cold since October/November. Supposedly the weather hasnt been this drastic for a long time. I mean, it has been cold of course, but its a lot harsher this winter I guess.


----------



## doctorD (Feb 19, 2008)

It has been a rough winter this year i dont remember this much snow since i was a kid. Does the blizzard of 79 ring any bells? It was awsome. So much snow and as a kid i was jumping off roofs into 10ft drifts no school for a week and snomobiling ect. now its just a pain in the ass lol.


----------



## joepro (Feb 19, 2008)

I remember one winter as a young teen(88 89?..maybe 87)I made alot of money helping endless cars that were stuck in the snow...then we would skich on the cars we helped. I remember skichin on the back of a bus on irving park road headed for the hip(mall)during a snow storm of that yr.
good times!


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Feb 19, 2008)

doctorD said:


> It has been a rough winter this year i dont remember this much snow since i was a kid. Does the blizzard of 79 ring any bells? It was awsome. So much snow and as a kid i was jumping off roofs into 10ft drifts no school for a week and snomobiling ect. now its just a pain in the ass lol.


Totally remember '79 - I was in grade school.
The drifts - sledding down drifts - forts in the drifts....

Now I get to relive it all through my kids - just getting to the fort building age.

Still a major pain in the ass to shovel it all!!!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 19, 2008)

79 was great I was little but old enough to remember and all the pictures and I got my I survived the blizzard of 1979 shirt still lol.I remember looking out the second story window at a wall of snow lol. Plow trucks tried to keep up got stuck had a nother to come pulle m out and he got stuck so they left the trucks lol 89 was a good snow year had about 4 feet at one time on the ground.Guess Im used to it as its always cold so this stuff isnt so bad. We only got a few feet this year and its been kinda spaced out between each couple feet.All my NY people come visit in the winter and just about cry since the east cost doesnt get as cold. They get more snow but not the cold like out here.lol Buffalo grove watch for one of my signs out there Single? Buffalogrove Singles sure ya seen a few of these along the road lol


----------



## maryjbaby07 (Feb 19, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Ugh!!! I cant take any more snow Im so glad I have a private paradise to goto  Who else is in the area?


close enough i am sick of it too.. its alright it will be gone soon enough.


----------



## Sanchez33 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey I moved to central Illinois for school.. been here for about three years now. So I'm a couple hours south of all you guys. Just saying wassap!


----------



## doctorD (Feb 19, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> 79 was great I was little but old enough to remember and all the pictures and I got my I survived the blizzard of 1979 shirt still lol.I remember looking out the second story window at a wall of snow lol. Plow trucks tried to keep up got stuck had a nother to come pulle m out and he got stuck so they left the trucks lol 89 was a good snow year had about 4 feet at one time on the ground.Guess Im used to it as its always cold so this stuff isnt so bad. We only got a few feet this year and its been kinda spaced out between each couple feet.All my NY people come visit in the winter and just about cry since the east cost doesnt get as cold. They get more snow but not the cold like out here.lol Buffalo grove watch for one of my signs out there Single? Buffalogrove Singles sure ya seen a few of these along the road lol


LOL no way your the one with the signs!!! I just broke up with yet another girl  poor me guess ill have to drag my mouse to your link and check it out. I movek to hawaii 81-90 so i missed out on that one but somehow i dont feal cheated...


----------



## sohi (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow, Awesome! So many GREAT RIU'ers are around Chicago, that's why Chi has so much good good! Keep it up! You have to love the winters... it's in the citys bylaws


----------



## jojobone (Feb 19, 2008)

I needed to chime in here since WI Milwaukee area is terrible for weather also. This yr is the worst I have probably ever seen. I was born in 79 so I dont remember that one. i do remember when there was a blizzard on May10 one year in the late 80's or real early 90's. I originally came on here to complain about the weed in Milwaukee! I have had killer since October, no problems. I'm moving indoors. I'm done f'n around. I just moved into my new place. I have been studying for a good month, taking notes, watching every video I could get my hands on about indoor growing. Now I just have to order up some seeds and its on! Its gonna be a challenge, but after reading on this site for the last couple days I'm getting more confident. Its nice to know the midwest is on the map.


----------



## doctorD (Feb 19, 2008)

jojobone said:


> I needed to chime in here since WI Milwaukee area is terrible for weather also. This yr is the worst I have probably ever seen. I was born in 79 so I dont remember that one. i do remember when there was a blizzard on May10 one year in the late 80's or real early 90's. I originally came on here to complain about the weed in Milwaukee! I have had killer since October, no problems. I'm moving indoors. I'm done f'n around. I just moved into my new place. I have been studying for a good month, taking notes, watching every video I could get my hands on about indoor growing. Now I just have to order up some seeds and its on! Its gonna be a challenge, but after reading on this site for the last couple days I'm getting more confident. Its nice to know the midwest is on the map.


Glad to hear your getting your grow going thats awsome. I have also learned tons here so your in the right place one word of advice i can give is do it right but try to keep it simple. A 430w is ok but a 600 isnt much more $ i wish i had gotten that insted of my 430. also air is very important in and out. get a good filter for the out a good charcholl is best also stay away from the squirel fans they can be loud sometimes. i like the in line like the vortex type best. you are right to get some good seeds just get them from a good place ive never ordered them but i hear some places are not to be trusted. get a good soilless mix hold off on the hydro for the first few grows to get your feet wet the mix makes a good buffer for any fuckups you may make. last get good marijuana specific nuets. ive just started using advanced nutrients but a buddy has been using them and the results are good. not cheap but worth it in the end look at as an investment. the guys are a bit flaky there but what can you expext im still not sure why i had to pay more shipping when my shipment came but thats another post alltogether. i wish you well and anything i can do to help let me know.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 19, 2008)

lol sanchez you must be down by Champage/urbana area then..lol yup I might have had something to do with those little white signs lol


----------



## bigballin007 (Feb 20, 2008)

East Central Illinois here, waiting till mushrrom season.. mmmm.. Morels 3 to 6 weeks. Close real close.....


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Feb 20, 2008)

Milw here as well cold as hell right now wind chill in the neg somewhere


----------



## upinchronic1 (Feb 20, 2008)

i will be in Waukesha Co. WI in less than 2 weeks, and have great plans for this comming summer. It will be quite the change from HI, which is where im at, ill miss it.


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Feb 20, 2008)

I hope you have some sweaters and jeans


----------



## doctorD (Feb 20, 2008)

upinchronic1 said:


> i will be in Waukesha Co. WI in less than 2 weeks, and have great plans for this comming summer. It will be quite the change from HI, which is where im at, ill miss it.


what part of hawaii? I lived in hawaii for years mostly in hilo but i did a couple on oahu too. I do like the big island better more laid back and i miss the puna butter you should like it here in the summer but i do look back fondly on my days in the islands thats the place ill retire i think. I havent been in like 10 years so im sure lots have changed hell i bet even hilo isnt the same now. hell id bet it has tall (more than 4 floors) buldings now and all that shit.


----------



## doctorD (Feb 20, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> lol sanchez you must be down by Champage/urbana area then..lol yup I might have had something to do with those little white signs lol


I want to the link but couldnt find the box to click that says i want a girl that wont have a problem with smoking weed. lol


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 20, 2008)

Kauai...WOOT WOOT. Sorry its the best island.


----------



## joepro (Feb 20, 2008)

First annual IL-WIS cannabis cup?
seed swap'o'roma 08!


Its just to bad ur all FBI.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 20, 2008)

joepro said:


> First annual IL-WIS cannabis cup?
> seed swap'o'roma 08!
> 
> 
> Its just to bad ur all FBI.


.....lmfao.... I was thinking the same thing... too bad.


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Feb 20, 2008)

U damn Feds!!!! First we at least need some medical marijuana laws past in WI/IL. Better Maryjane laws are to come with this new president.


----------



## upinchronic1 (Feb 20, 2008)

doctorD said:


> what part of hawaii? I lived in hawaii for years mostly in hilo but i did a couple on oahu too. I do like the big island better more laid back and i miss the puna butter you should like it here in the summer but i do look back fondly on my days in the islands thats the place ill retire i think. I havent been in like 10 years so im sure lots have changed hell i bet even hilo isnt the same now. hell id bet it has tall (more than 4 floors) buldings now and all that shit.


North Shore, Oahu,,, puna butter? Are you reffering to the sweet sweet necter of the punani? Ever been to Wiamea bay in the winter?


----------



## upinchronic1 (Feb 20, 2008)

My gf is in Kauai right now, she says the "Hawain Grand Cannyon" is beautiful.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 20, 2008)

upinchronic1 said:


> My gf is in Kauai right now, she says the "Hawain Grand Cannyon" is beautiful.


That would be waimea canyon.


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Feb 20, 2008)

KAOSOWNER said:


> U damn Feds!!!! First we at least need some medical marijuana laws past in WI/IL. Better Maryjane laws are to come with this new president.


pot has been technically legal in Madison since the 70's - check out the ordinace here Madison NORML - Madison Wisconsin's Ordinance 23:20

In addition, a couple of months ago, the DA's office issued a statement that the weren't going to procecute personal possesion (under an ounce) cases any more.
madison.com


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 20, 2008)

Pullin' weeds said:


> pot has been technically legal in Madison since the 70's - check out the ordinace here Madison NORML - Madison Wisconsin's Ordinance 23:20
> 
> In addition, a couple of months ago, the DA's office issued a statement that the weren't going to procecute personal possesion (under an ounce) cases any more.
> madison.com


Well maybe the Il/WI cannibus cup can be in Madison...lol.


----------



## sohi (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm game for the stoner olympics, get some darts, bag toss... uhm... more bag toss?? 

Anyone else...?


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 20, 2008)

sohi said:


> I'm game for the stoner olympics, get some darts, bag toss... uhm... more bag toss??
> 
> Anyone else...?


That kinda sounds like something a buncha b.o. smellin hippies would do in the park... Im sorry, thats just my opinion...hahahaha.


----------



## sohi (Feb 20, 2008)

B.O.?? Only Bo I know plays all!! BO JACKSON!! He'll get cha... 

What other "sports" would stoners play?! Both those games _only _require arm movement... and that prob. builds up the B.O. quick... 
If you're a non washing hippie that is.


----------



## sohi (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh Fletch, sweep out your Inbox...


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 20, 2008)

sohi said:


> B.O.?? Only Bo I know plays all!! BO JACKSON!! He'll get cha...
> 
> What other "sports" would stoners play?! Both those games _only _require arm movement... and that prob. builds up the B.O. quick...
> If you're a non washing hippie that is.


I dont know at the moment...I cant think of any other sports. Generally when Im real high I like to do something chill. I mean some bud makes me wanna move...but when I move, I still want it to be something relaxing. If I think of anything I will be sure to pop it up here.
</IMG></IMG></IMG>


----------



## sohi (Feb 20, 2008)

ahhh spoken like a true stoner, the Midwest Olympics lasted... 32 seconds


----------



## joepro (Feb 20, 2008)

sohi said:


> I'm game for the stoner olympics, get some darts, bag toss... uhm... more bag toss??
> 
> Anyone else...?


I'm not down for sword fighting or a bag tossing.
you need to hold ur olympics in SF


----------



## joepro (Feb 20, 2008)

I'll PM some of you about this indoor event with a small growers club I'm apart of.
I don't want to say anymore on this thread and if I don't PM, then you didnt get invited.


----------



## doctorD (Feb 20, 2008)

actually a few of my close friends and i get together every year we get a trophy and everything. hell lats yer i stoped by dominicks to get a cake yoti was to funny having the old lady at the bakery put illinois cannabis cup 07 on the cake she had to ask like 5 times how to spell cannabis lol every one was looking at me and all i could was smile and tell her again. lol. i came in second last year thats the best so far but damnit this year im going for the win.


----------



## doctorD (Feb 20, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Kauai...WOOT WOOT. Sorry its the best island.


I love kauai ive been a few times its the only real hawaii left well that and niihau but i cant go there.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 20, 2008)

joepro said:


> I'm not down for sword fighting or a bag tossing.
> you need to hold ur olympics in SF


Hahaahahahahah.
Glad Im not the only one.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 20, 2008)

doctorD said:


> I love kauai ive been a few times its the only real hawaii left well that and niihau but i cant go there.


I agree. Niihau is some crazy shit. Many people do not know that a place like that still exists in America.


----------



## CoNsTrIcToR419 (Feb 20, 2008)

FREEEEZIN in WI here !!!......Im so sick of this cold crap i could just


----------



## doctorD (Feb 20, 2008)

I was out watching the eclipse tonight i got so cold i couldnt even smoke a bowl it sucks


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 20, 2008)

lol well you can go to pretty much any citynamesingles.com and they all go to the same database but have different web page titles. lol.Dont join the site though its not worth it I just pu the signs up as they pay $2 a sign and I do 500 a weekend for extra cash 3 times a month lol..no shrooms in my area for some time.Its windchill -18 right now and snow is comin lol


----------



## Reiffizzle (Feb 20, 2008)

i hate Chicago the lake here makes it too fucking cold and windy, sweet eclipse tonight thought 
i have to get up at like 530 everyday for college and the morning is like a dark freezing hell 
Plus my building manger is a lazy fucker and don't maintain the boiler like right now its my radiator is cold as ice

i been to hawaii right around the time of the earthquakes volcanoes are like the sickest shit i ever seen i like how it rains every some where keeps it cool not insane heat 
its like the perfect place to be a bum don't understand what these bum do in chitown


----------



## sohi (Feb 21, 2008)

haha! so funny, why go out to SF when you two fags came to Chicago?? 

okay jokes are done you got your gay joke in, I got my gay bash in, it's =.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 21, 2008)

I never called you gay GEEZUZ...I was referring to SF cuz theres a lot o' hippies there. But those games are gay since you brought it up...hahahahahhaha.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 21, 2008)

Reiffizzle said:


> ....i been to hawaii right around the time of the earthquakes volcanoes are like the sickest shit i ever seen i like how it rains every some where keeps it cool not insane heat
> its like the perfect place to be a bum don't understand what these bum do in chitown


I've said that since I was about 12. If I was a bum, there would be no other place to live than Hawaii. Lavish bum lifestyle.


----------



## Reiffizzle (Feb 21, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I've said that since I was about 12. If I was a bum, there would be no other place to live than Hawaii. Lavish bum lifestyle.


yea i noticed most of them just do street preforming for a little bit of money
to buy booze or some nugs

hey anyone from chi town every go to smoke dreams at the Wilson stop on the red line if you tell them you local they will give you like a 10% off


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 21, 2008)

Reiffizzle said:


> yea i noticed most of them just do street preforming for a little bit of money
> to buy booze or some nugs


Well Ive never lived on a big island ie, the Island of Hawaii or one as fast paced as Oahu. 
The bums on Kauai did no performances, they would sell stuff that they made. They would live off the land and the amenities at the beach, like the showers and fresh water.
Then they just pop up a tent at one of the thousands of campsites, and have to buy the 8 dollar a month permit.


----------



## Reiffizzle (Feb 21, 2008)

have you been to that huge fucking flea market at the aloha stadium got my first pair of brass knuckles there 

yea i bought a neat little cross with a rose in it i think he weaved the cross and the it out of some short of husk

oooo and i love luaus that pig is fucking Great don't know if i like poy though

is there tons of cop everywhere in hawaii it seem like if you stood on one corner u'd see a cop every 5 -10 min 
and alot of tweak being sold there i told


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 21, 2008)

Reiffizzle said:


> have you been to that huge fucking flea market at the aloha stadium got my first pair of brass knuckles there
> 
> yea i bought a neat little cross with a rose in it i think he weaved the cross and the it out of some short of husk
> 
> ...


Nope havent been to the big flea market.

Whats cool about the cops in Hawaii though, is they leave the blue part of their lights on their cars as soon as it starts getting dark. So you always kinda have a warning well in advance.


----------



## smokingbot (Feb 21, 2008)

Reiffizzle said:


> i hate Chicago the lake here makes it too fucking cold and windy, sweet eclipse tonight thought
> i have to get up at like 530 everyday for college and the morning is like a dark freezing hell
> Plus my building manger is a lazy fucker and don't maintain the boiler like right now its my radiator is cold as ice
> 
> ...



You can't even lie though, when it warms up... There is no better city then chicago. Easily top 10 on earth i'd say.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 21, 2008)

How can you be from Chicago or live here and not like it? Its the best city on earth no matter what time of year hands down.. we dont have that damn heat to deal with and as far as culture no places has as many mixed up and the food no place even comes close..Da Bears,Da Sox,Da Bulls, Da coach...Go down to Stoney Island and get ya good catfish from Bjs or well not anymore you could stop at Maxwell street and gte the best brat in town..Now if Daley would stop towing cars,trying for the gay ass olympics and raising taxes it'd be gravy..A good night out smoked out stop at the Subterranean or the Vic and see a good freestyle battle and then out for night at any blues club cant be beat.I dont like when the cops rob you and drop you off deep deep on the south side almost out of city limits but what cha gonna do bout it cry lol..Weed feast '08 grant park whos gonna be there...E-town mental city will be reppin


----------



## Reiffizzle (Feb 21, 2008)

ive lived in other places and Chicago is not what i want The best reason i hate Chicago no real beach there that is the best reason i rather live in the south no winter. you enjoi this shitty weather and how it looks when the snow is all fucking nasty yea i love ruining shoes i smoking outside when its 10 outside why wait for summer ????? ive lived in Florida most of life visited hawaii and been up and down the east coast and i can't honslty see what makes chicago great, its ok but not great

DUDE AIR CONDITIONERS
oyea can't wait for hempfest

yea the summer is nice and cool


----------



## smokingbot (Feb 21, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> ..Da Bears,Da Sox,Da Bulls, Da coach...


You basically said it all right here.


----------



## CoNsTrIcToR419 (Feb 21, 2008)

do they still hold the annual smokeout in MADTOWN? any body know?


----------



## joepro (Feb 21, 2008)

sohi said:


> haha! so funny, why go out to SF when you two fags came to Chicago??
> 
> okay jokes are done you got your gay joke in, I got my gay bash in, it's =.


hahaha even steven


----------



## joepro (Feb 21, 2008)

Reiffizzle said:


> The best reason i hate Chicago no real beach


dude, leading into WIS all the way to IND are all beaches.
so, what other reasons you have to hate chicago?
the food? 
the night life?


----------



## dew-b (Feb 21, 2008)

smokingbot said:


> I can take the snow, I hate the motherfuckin' wind chill!!!


 i hate the damn snow & the be lowzero temps i live just west of you its been damn cold this winter its -8 today the high temp is supose to get up to 17 its a heat wave in the 30's this week end. time for shorts. no blizzards this year


----------



## ORECAL (Feb 21, 2008)

No shit, I can't wait for the high 30's temps this weekend! So sick of the windchills around here.


----------



## Pullin' weeds (Feb 21, 2008)

CoNsTrIcToR419 said:


> do they still hold the annual smokeout in MADTOWN? any body know?


Yup - every year - The great midwest marijuana harvest festival! 
Right on the lawn of the Capitol building. How's that for free speech?

I haven't made it there for a couple of years, but it's always a good time!


----------



## doctorD (Feb 21, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> How can you be from Chicago or live here and not like it? Its the best city on earth no matter what time of year hands down.. we dont have that damn heat to deal with and as far as culture no places has as many mixed up and the food no place even comes close..Da Bears,Da Sox,Da Bulls, Da coach...Go down to Stoney Island and get ya good catfish from Bjs or well not anymore you could stop at Maxwell street and gte the best brat in town..Now if Daley would stop towing cars,trying for the gay ass olympics and raising taxes it'd be gravy..A good night out smoked out stop at the Subterranean or the Vic and see a good freestyle battle and then out for night at any blues club cant be beat.I dont like when the cops rob you and drop you off deep deep on the south side almost out of city limits but what cha gonna do bout it cry lol..Weed feast '08 grant park whos gonna be there...E-town mental city will be reppin


Its true chicago does kick ass ive been all over the world and chicago just seams like home dont know why.


----------



## Reiffizzle (Feb 21, 2008)

joepro said:


> dude, leading into WIS all the way to IND are all beaches.
> so, what other reasons you have to hate chicago?
> the food?
> the night life?


hahah the food here are you serious, what do you think that fresh deep sea fish is bad have you ever had grilled mauhi mauhi 
the night life go to Corpus Christi Texas fucking nice all the time 
come on if you never left Chicago your sheltered 

yea going to Chicago's beaches is a joke are you serious i don't like swimming in stagnant water 
no waves mean no surf i like surfing


----------



## joepro (Feb 22, 2008)

Reiffizzle said:


> hahah the food here are you serious, what do you think that fresh deep sea fish is bad have you ever had grilled mauhi mauhi
> the night life go to Corpus Christi Texas fucking nice all the time
> come on if you never left Chicago your sheltered
> 
> ...


after all the fresh fish that one could eat, then what?
let me put it this way...the tast of chicago is all local business and everyone from around the world comes here to eat.dont ever fool yourself into a battle of whos food is better.

dude, you don't know me, how do you know I dont have family in corpus and have lived in for a summer or two?
...I havent,but thats besides the point
WELCOME TO CHICAGO, NOW PAY UR FINEinside local jk


----------



## joepro (Feb 22, 2008)

north ave beach/ oak street beach in the summer, dude then you dont know shit.for a lake front city,chicago beaches rock!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 22, 2008)

joepro said:


> north ave beach/ oak street beach in the summer, dude then you dont know shit.for a lake front city,chicago beaches rock!


Outta curiousity...whats so nice about it? I have not been here in the summer yet and I really would like to know.


----------



## joepro (Feb 22, 2008)

well start at fullerton,the lincoln park zoo Welcome to Lincoln Park Zoo.make ur way south on the bike paths to oak street beach and watch all the acts-jugglers,skateboarders,dudes drumming on buckets, all kinds of shit going on,link has kool pic Oak Street Beach and Michigan Avenue
keep heading south to north ave beach. this is the hot spot during the summer for the incrowd.
they rebuilt a kool bar/eatry feet from the water Chicago Park District: North Avenue Beach House
North ave has alot of things like vollyball world turnys,live music,air show.(whatevers going on that wkend,but always something) keep heading south and you will run into navy pier Welcome to Navy Pier.keep south to shedd aquarium Shedd Aquarium soldier field Soldier Field keeping south and you run into the museum of science and industry Welcome to The Museum of Science and Industry


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 22, 2008)

joepro said:


> ... Oak Street Beach and Michigan Avenue
> keep heading south to north ave beach. this is the hot spot during the summer for the incrowd.
> they rebuilt a kool bar/eatry feet from the water Chicago Park District: North Avenue Beach House...


Thats exactly the kinda stuff I was wondering. Thanks!


----------



## doctorD (Feb 23, 2008)

Big day today. I moved the clones into the flower room. 10wks away now  I cant wait. Crap did i just see 6 more inches of snow for us??? Im so done with winter. This sucks I want it to end.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 23, 2008)

lol Chicago has miles of beaches guess no havent really been here.Texas well thats a shit hole for the most part its like living in Mexico and florida what a waste of space I just spent 10 days in Miamai and it was god awful. Thye have no good music in florida or texas, the food in florida sucks its impossible to find good cheap seafood..You can go to Pappa deaz here and get all you can eat lobster for $49.99..If you hit houston or dallas then you can get some good BBQ but for the most part Texas is a wast like florida..Hot as hell and no snow in the winter ..how can you have christmas with no snow.. The cold isnt bad except it does hamper outdoor grows.. and if you dont recognize the worlds biggest melting pot of culture and food which Chicago is then you definatly never been here lol..I like to wake up early in December look out over my yard and see snow covering everything, birds chirpping squirells scroonging and sun glaring. I lived down south before and it sucked so bad I had to get my ass back to the greatest place on earth Chicago and its a lot friendlier here then anyplace down south especially the bible belt thats a weird twlight zone place lol...This year Im going to cannibus cup amsterdam so that might be a close match but not as good as home...


----------



## joepro (Feb 24, 2008)

hahaha I spent 10 days in FL last summer, totaly sucked!!
I was eating chickin fingers for 9 str8 days, ya the food in FL is that bad-outside of seafood,but who got $75(per person) for dinner every night?
summer in FL is the worst, rains everyday(the rain is like hot water coming down)or it's 110f and sticky as fuck.I have family that lives just outside of dallas and my mom is always shipping them vienna hot dogs and polish sauage,they dont have good eats like that,but they do have endless slugs(nasty mofos!!) 
I went to school in NY and have been in the army,Ive spent alot of time away from chicago and some time out of the states.....chicago, is the cleanest city Ive ever lived in and everything that filtyfletch said is soooo true.
+rep


----------



## Reiffizzle (Feb 24, 2008)

Well it doesn't matter what i say i guess you still going to live the shit hole that is Chicago if you going to deny that Chicago isn't just as fifthly as Miami
I found CRACK PIPES on the CTA have you been to uptown where the fuck are you living Evanston. i could tell you that paradise is better than Chicago and anyone of your dumb asses would be "No man the beaches and food that you can find anywhere else". Try finding smoked salmon and eggs Benedict's in Chicago. they rape you on taxes taxes 10% wtf in Florida its 2.5% and no state income tax. Your telling me you enjoy HOT PISS alleys in the summer time i don't care if you think that Chicago is a great place to live its not.


PLUS IF YOU GROW BUD OUTSIDE THE BEST BUD GROWS CLOSE TO THE EQUATOR - jorge cervantes


----------



## joepro (Feb 24, 2008)

Reiffizzle said:


> Well it doesn't matter what i say i guess you still going to live the shit hole that is Chicago if you going to deny that Chicago isn't just as fifthly as Miami
> I found CRACK PIPES on the CTA have you been to uptown where the fuck are you living Evanston. i could tell you that paradise is better than Chicago and anyone of your dumb asses would be "No man the beaches and food that you can find anywhere else". Try finding smoked salmon and eggs Benedict's in Chicago. they rape you on taxes taxes 10% wtf in Florida its 2.5% and no state income tax. Your telling me you enjoy HOT PISS alleys in the summer time i don't care if you think that Chicago is a great place to live its not.
> 
> 
> PLUS IF YOU GROW BUD OUTSIDE THE BEST BUD GROWS CLOSE TO THE EQUATOR - jorge cervantes


HAHAHA good stay where your at,we don't want ur fuckin kind here anyway, we have enough assholes to go around
To say chicago is as dirty as Miami is silly,com'on dude.
miami smells like corn chips
cook county(chicago)pays the highest taxes in the country,this is why we can afford to have such a high standard.Chicago is always improving the quality of it's characteristics,while other citys are falling apart.I think chicago has totaly gentrified itself in the last 20 yrs and reminds of a large Manhattan these days.sure we have are poor and homeless and crackheads,whores,murders,gangs,crime and everything eles all citys have.I'm not blind or a fanboy,city living is what it is. 
why dont you do a google search on 4-5 star restaurants where ever you live and then one for chicago plus top citys to live in.(chicago is third)
That's not much to hold ur hat on,but I believe I can get a good eggs Benedict's  from the shithole down the street


----------



## doctorD (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow! what happened? why so tense? This is a thread for illinois and wisconson people. we like the places we live thats cool no need to be down on someone cuz they dont live in your town. IF you live in the us we are all in the same boat so lets not fight. Im glad to see you all have so much pride in your states but lets get back on to something more productive.

I was going to move the clones into the flower room today but my brother came over to help set up the home theater so i didnt get a chance yet guess ill do it tomorow as im having some people over tonight. im off tomorow so it should be no problem now I just have to figure when i want the lights on. i guess 7pm on will work best for me but i have to look at it more.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 24, 2008)

Rieff has obviously never been to Chicago you can get smoked salmon and eggs bennedict anywhere.I fucking hamburger in Miami was $21 and was tasteless dry and small.A damn burgerking meal was $10 and then $2.50 for a coin to use the bathroom afterwards..Miamai smelled like mold and mildew in every store and no a/c anywhere just stinky people in tank tops and flip flops sitting in lawn chairs at the front of every store..Water was full of jellyfish and the beaches there in SOBe were full of glass lol.I know people in Evenetson but I would assume if you were from Chicago and saw my posts in this thread ie White Sox,76th and Stoney,maxwell street youd know thats the southside and aint no richy cub fans hanging out there.Hell they dont go past Hyde park let alon 105th lol.Florida has no music either . I went to Jacksonville a few time to visit a buddy and went to 10 different stores at the time looking for Rakims The 18th Letter when it came out and they didnt even know who he was. They had 95 south and fuckin 2 Live Crew/nothing but booty music or salsa...Those who come to the Chi with exception to Cali people alsways luv it and cant believe how much there is to do, eat, see and participate in..The day Florida can carry Chicagos bags will be the day they stop being a shit hole..Oh and cook counties bad but Dade aint so sweet itsself


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 24, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> I went to Jacksonville a few time to visit a buddy ...


My sister lives there and I agree that place sucks balls. I didnt know so many honkeys could live in such a beautiful/tropical place that seemed to have so much potential. I thought I would be going on a nice vacation...but instead it was wack!


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Feb 24, 2008)

Chicago is badass and so are most of the people i have met there, And Chi has some bomb ass food and go by the lake and you will find live music almost everyday, even winter. Blues fest is the shit....but i am from milw and if you want music we have the biggest music festival every year SUMMERFEST!!!


----------



## joepro (Feb 25, 2008)

KAOSOWNER said:


> i am from milw and if you want music we have the biggest music festival every year SUMMERFEST!!!


for the first time,I wont hold you for being a cheesehead
summerfest is a great time!


----------



## joepro (Feb 25, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> I would assume if you were from Chicago and saw my posts in this thread ie White Sox,76th and Stoney,maxwell street youd know thats the southside and aint no richy cub fans hanging out there.Hell they dont go past Hyde park let alon 105th lol


(54th)hyde park is about as a far south as I willing to go
hey,filthy ever eat that the original pancake house in hyde park?(51st and south lake park) looks like a shithole,but they have the best fucking pancakes ever!..I don't even like pancakes.
I'd fuck with you for being a sox fan, but it looks like we have outsiders to battle,the enemy of my enemy is my friend


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 25, 2008)

lol Da sox lol..My girl went to Kenwood and pretty much grew up in hyde park so we all over the place there but If you want some good food hit Bj's Catfish on the southside.I know its blastfamous but I just dont like Harold Chicken but back before they tore down the maxwell street vendors down by 90 I used to luv a brat with grilled onions and sweet peppers or a combination sweet sausage and italian beef with melted mozzerilla sweet peppers grilled to perfection and a side of fires all so greasy it melts thorugh your hands..And I really miss Demon dog mmmmm


----------



## doctorD (Feb 25, 2008)

ok everything is in the flower room now so the clock is started on the first havest. Its not my first but its the first in the new house and the first time im doing it right thanks to all the help ive gotten from all the RIUers. one thing that has me worried is that the clones i have are being presented to me as bluberry from paradise seeds i guess it came from delta 9 origanally. anyhow the friend i got the clones had me over to see what he has going and although the nugs look fantastic the yeild wasnt what i had hoped to see is this the norm for the bluberry? i also have some white russisn would the yeild be better with this strain? thanks all.


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Feb 27, 2008)

I am a Cheesehead!!!! Go pack!!!! Ok now start the bashing


----------



## doctorD (Mar 1, 2008)

KAOSOWNER said:


> I am a Cheesehead!!!! Go pack!!!! Ok now start the bashing


My Mom and her husband live in wis. just past the dells by reedsberg its funny how much people get upset about the bears/packers thing honestly I dont care at all im not even into football sure ill watch the superbowl but thats it really.
Anyhow the girls moved into the flower room the other day but i cant get temps below 80. I have a 4" vortex being feed from out the room on the 430 lamp with glass cover then out the room. A 6" vortex with the charchol filter pulling through the filter then out the room as well. I also have a 4" inline fan working as my intake. I was thinking i need more intake as the panda walls are pulling in some when the 6" is running. 
Do you guys think adding another 4" inline for intake is a good idea or would replacing the current 4" with a 6" would be better? I dont want to add another fan but 2 4" = 8" is that all that much better than the 6"


----------



## doctorD (Mar 1, 2008)

I was just sitting here rereading my post and started to wonder if i should just take air from the room into the light then out. that way I would be pulling more air from in the room. Wait that wont work i want all exhaust to crome from the filter. all that good smell would get out the other way. Never mind. Oh well I gota goto work now so ill chech on them tonight at 7 when they wake up


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 1, 2008)

A cheeshead damn packer fans lol Da Bears


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Mar 1, 2008)

i have a deep hatred for the bears but am a fan of urlacher that man is a beast.Bears really took it to the pack this year it was devastating.Damn Bears ugggggggggghhhhhhhhhh lol


----------



## doctorD (Mar 1, 2008)

ughhhh. testing one two testing one two. why dont you have any input about the grows???? I started this thread for people in the area to discuss growing am I the only one growing in the area or what.


----------



## mijo2 (Mar 1, 2008)

Just wanted to let everybody know that Boone County has sum pretty good bud. Good place to find sum cheap stuff.


----------



## smokingbot (Mar 1, 2008)

Da bears, Da bulls, Da sox


----------



## tickitickitembo (Mar 1, 2008)

mijo2 said:


> Just wanted to let everybody know that Boone County has sum pretty good bud. Good place to find sum cheap stuff.


boone county iowa?


----------



## mijo2 (Mar 1, 2008)

Nah man in Illinois


----------



## doctorD (Mar 1, 2008)

tickitickitembo said:


> boone county iowa?


rockford is in boone county


----------



## mijo2 (Mar 1, 2008)

Rockford is in Winnabago county which is right next to Boone County


----------



## doctorD (Mar 1, 2008)

thats what i said


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 1, 2008)

That avatar is nasty, not to mention a waste of some good bud.


----------



## mijo2 (Mar 1, 2008)

Since boone is in the middle of no where, there aint much to do around here but smoke and grow lots of weed.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 2, 2008)

lol rockford thats not tooo far away from me...I never really go up there but we do shows up there once in awhile and I have bought homes to refurbish there a few times. hell a 4 bedroom house is like $70 grand there cheap as dirt.I cant fins an 2 bedroom by me for under $285000 and I live in the hoodiest of all cities west side chicagoians dont come to my city as its that bad lol


----------



## smokingbot (Mar 2, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> lol rockford thats not tooo far away from me...I never really go up there but we do shows up there once in awhile and I have bought homes to refurbish there a few times. hell a 4 bedroom house is like $70 grand there cheap as dirt.I cant fins an 2 bedroom by me for under $285000 and I live in the hoodiest of all cities west side chicagoians dont come to my city as its that bad lol



ya but they are trying to get all the poverty stricken residents out of chicago, and turn it all upscale and shit. Renovating all the old bad areas, which used to be nice 30 years back.. and making the prices insane.. By me apartments go for like 200 g's it's insane.


----------



## joepro (Mar 2, 2008)

doctorD said:


> ughhhh. testing one two testing one two. why dont you have any input about the grows???? I started this thread for people in the area to discuss growing am I the only one growing in the area or what.


lol ur thread is (1) in the wrong place (2) has been jacked (3) nobody grows in IL. 
...back to the packers....man, fuck them! fuckin yellow/green clowns!
the devil himself at QB, a weak ass retarded LB named AJ HAWK  and endless, toothless inbreeding fans.
bears fan 4 life(it aint easy doing soo)


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 2, 2008)

welcome to the site everyone in here that is new...


----------



## dankforall (Mar 3, 2008)

Whats up ALL!!!


----------



## doctorD (Mar 3, 2008)

My buddy just stoped by and droped off the white russian seeds think ill wait a week then germ them.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 3, 2008)

doctorD said:


> My buddy just stoped by and droped off the white russian seeds think ill wait a week then germ them.


I dont think anyone is talking about growing on here... .... sorry... .


----------



## doctorD (Mar 3, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I dont think anyone is talking about growing on here... .... sorry... .


Tell me about it. I guess we are the only 2 in illinois that grow. Guess ill have to find another link to hang out in.


----------



## Green Dave (Mar 6, 2008)

YO Michigan Here:]


----------



## doctorD (Mar 9, 2008)

welcome dave


----------



## staytrill (Mar 15, 2008)

anyone from st.louis missouri


----------



## brickinthewall (Mar 16, 2008)

joepro said:


> (54th)hyde park is about as a far south as I willing to go


For the record, nothing wrong with going further south than 54th and hyde park. My old roommate went to U of C, and the staff told him to stay away from the south side and cross to the other side of the street when they see "people of color". Let's not continue this kind of thinking people. Anything can happen, anywhere, the north side, the burbs, wherever.


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 17, 2008)

yeah this weather is garbage.... u think may 1st in ground outdoors is pushing it? i have read may 12 is safe date to plant outdoors


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 18, 2008)

I live about an hour north of St Louis in the heart of IL. I heard may 1st is ok, that's when i'm putting mine out...We have gotten snow in April but I'd have to bust my brain to remember the last time I saw snow in May.


----------



## jojobone (Mar 19, 2008)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> I live about an hour north of St Louis in the heart of IL. I heard may 1st is ok, that's when i'm putting mine out...We have gotten snow in April but I'd have to bust my brain to remember the last time I saw snow in May.


Wow this thread has really evolved over a few weeks...Snowed on May 10th one year in the late 80's. That was nuts, it was a blizzard here in Milwaukee. Like u said tho it is highly unlikely, but its been bad this year. I thought it was gonna start warming up but wre getting 6inches coming up.... On a good note, I just started some AK48 from Nirvana..


----------



## doctorD (Mar 19, 2008)

Corso312 said:


> yeah this weather is garbage.... u think may 1st in ground outdoors is pushing it? i have read may 12 is safe date to plant outdoors


The general rule of thumb for most outdoor flowers you would plant around the house is to not pland b4 mothers day.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 20, 2008)

Snowed last may here and snow is coming Thursday and Friday.Glad Im not an outdoor grower lol


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 20, 2008)

Im sick of the snow. This better be the best summer of my life to make it worth it.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 20, 2008)

It will be your in my home state and get to hang in the Illinois thread with me..doesnt that alone make it worth it?


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh ya Im sorry I forgot about that. You're totally right.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 20, 2008)

well that didnt sound very convincing.Makes me think I should just go smoke some sweet purp and Bubblegum and wtach a movie alone...with my dogs...and cats..if the dog doesnt eat the cats


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 20, 2008)

Hahaha. Im so high. Im not even creative it sucks. Its like the worst high and Ive been still smoking it for 2 days. Im just a lop.


----------



## MINNESOTA (Apr 15, 2008)

yo Any GROWERS in or around Minnesota??
[email protected]


----------



## sirburnalot (Apr 17, 2008)

I just moved to Chicago from Phoenix, talk about a change, i am in need of a reliable dealer still though


----------



## pillowpants (Apr 17, 2008)

representin the C.O.E, elkhart, IN. Midwest.

the weather here is finally started to come up, no snow, no cold, feeling like spring!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Apr 18, 2008)

Did anyone else get woken up by the earthquake this morning @ 5am? It shook the house so hard it woke all of us up and set off building and car alarms.... They said it was a 5.4....


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 18, 2008)

sirburnalot said:


> I just moved to Chicago from Phoenix, talk about a change, i am in need of a reliable dealer still though


you wont find one here.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 18, 2008)

i wish the earthquake woke me up.... everyone I know felt it, but not me.


----------



## Tripolar (Apr 18, 2008)

Chimming in from Barrington, Il. 

Dirty little town of just plain poor folk. Nothing like Carpentersville. I dont get why my town is soooooo depressed. Oh well, maybe I should move to the east side of Barrington Hills. Nuthin but pimps, hookers and riff raff from the hills. LoL

Anyone else from this dirty little impovrish industrial town ?

Tri


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 18, 2008)

um..... isnt barrington rich as fuck? the only people I know from anywhere near that area are rich as fuck....


----------



## Tripolar (Apr 18, 2008)

Are you sure ? Lots of trash, needles and whores just lying around the place.
Stay out of the hills past sunset. LOL

Hey Orecal, Hope thing are well in your neck of the woods. Not safe on the streets of Barrington.

Tri


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 18, 2008)

my neck of the woods is just fine, aint nobody gunna fuck with me.

how much different is barrington from south barrington? and barrington lakes, and all the other barrington villages...... cause I know for sure that south barrington and barrington lakes is rich as all fuckin hell. like 5 million dollar houses everywhere.


----------



## Tripolar (Apr 18, 2008)

Barrington, North Barrington, South Barrington, Lake Barrington, Barrington Hills and Tower Lakes are all pretty much the same. Dirty and Industrialized. Poor folk. Living in tents and cars. Its just not right. LoL

Tri

Are you buying this craploa ?

Peace 

Tri


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Apr 20, 2008)

LOL.. Barrington as a poor town.. surely a joke..


----------



## Tripolar (Apr 20, 2008)

Trailer parks, Pintos and old AMC gremlins as far as the eye can see.

Crappy school system with a drop out rate at about 80 %. Just not a good place to raise a family.

Where sooooooooooo poor here we only smoke Iowa ditch weed If we can find it. Nothing like the fancy ass weed you all talk about here.

My eyes are tearing up thinking about the rich folk In Cabrini Green. Those lucky little rich kids smoking all the killer weed while I scrap the remaining metal from the one hitter on my bong ( with a hole In It ) just to see If I can get a hit.

Its just not right !! Waaaaaaaaaaaaaah

Surley your buying this sad story ? No?

I have to go mug somebody now.

Tri


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Apr 20, 2008)

Tripolar said:


> Trailer parks, Pintos and old AMC gremlins as far as the eye can see.
> 
> Crappy school system with a drop out rate at about 80 %. Just not a good place to raise a family.
> 
> ...



I am just dying laughing here... LMFAO..

rep for you.. 

<hits bowl>

Hey, isn't Cabrini Green gone now?


----------



## Tripolar (Apr 20, 2008)

All but Two towers. They moved the remaining towers right next to Barrington middle school and the old folks home.

Inverness, Now where talking Baaaaaaaad. Not safe. All those poodles and polo shirts scare the willies out of me. I dont go anywhere near that place without a good dose of gucci for protection.

Tri

If you dont know. The poodles and the polos are Tuff cul-de-sac gangs that are threatening to spead to Barrington.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 21, 2008)

Tripolar said:


> All but Two towers. They moved the remaining towers right next to Barrington middle school and the old folks home.
> 
> Inverness, Now where talking Baaaaaaaad. Not safe. All those poodles and polo shirts scare the willies out of me. I dont go anywhere near that place without a good dose of gucci for protection.
> 
> ...


Bwuahahahahahahahaahahahaha .... I think I may have peed my pants a little... jp.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 21, 2008)

well i get to feel like the asshole don't I..........

and here I was thinking that someone really didn't know that barrington is richville. damn


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 21, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> well i get to feel like the asshole don't I..........
> 
> and here I was thinking that someone really didn't know that barrington is richville. damn


Hahahahaa.... riiiiiigggghhht. . Barrington is straight up hood yo.


----------



## Tripolar (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry Orecal, Just messin around. By no means do you need to feel like an asshole. I thought you knew I was screwing around. Much respect to you.

Yes Barrington is a rich town. But they have the best dive bar in the state. THE DOODLE.

Hey jamie, Do you know what a crockpot cook off is ? I may know you. I know a Jamie and Michelle in the area. Great tiki torch party last fall. The chocolate lounge ? Do I have the right Frank ? er.... I mean Jamie ? If not please disregard my questions.

Again Orecal, sorry for my adolescent sense of humor. 

Tri


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 21, 2008)

dive bar? what's a dive bar? 

hey it's cool...... the stoner mind got to me..... i sometimes miss the sarcasm, especially with no context or voice behind it.......


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 21, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Hey, isn't Cabrini Green gone now?



i believe so... i think they moved all those people all over the state. I know for sure some went down to bloomington-normal. when I was down there for school a couple years ago i used to get weed from a girl that was from there and was paid to move down there.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 21, 2008)

Tripolar said:


> Sorry Orecal, Just messin around. By no means do you need to feel like an asshole. I thought you knew I was screwing around. Much respect to you.
> 
> Yes Barrington is a rich town. But they have the best dive bar in the state. THE DOODLE.
> 
> ...


Ha no you def dont know me. Ive only been in IL since Nov and most of the first few months I lived here I was flying back n forth to Cali. AND NO theres no frank in this pants. Lol. So ya I havent been out one night to any bars except one night that I went to Milwaukee, and that was hardly a bar. Ill be hitten up some bars when it gets warmer out! I feel funny going out all bundled up in winter cloths. Lol. I guess cuz originally Im from cali and hawaii.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 21, 2008)

damn your lucky... cali and hawaii, beautiful places....

i bet you enjoyed your first chicago winter!!!! hasn't been like this is a few years.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 21, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> damn your lucky... cali and hawaii, beautiful places....
> 
> i bet you enjoyed your first chicago winter!!!! hasn't been like this is a few years.


Actually I cant stand it so far. I was only planning on being here for a few years, but Im already looking into moving back to Cali or maybe Oregon. 

The snow was cool....like for the first few days....now the cold weather is exhausting me. SO its finally nice and sunny out, but I hear it will be raining again soon...WACK.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 21, 2008)

yeah, but the rain shouldn't be that bad..... at least it's warm! thats all I'm concerned with, rain i can deal with. I'd be looking to move back to cali too, I don't know why anyone would move away from there (other than work issues or what have you)


----------



## Tripolar (Apr 21, 2008)

Your right Orecal. I do believe that there are only two of the towers left and they will be gone soon. The neighborhood went from a very dangerous housing project to extreme yuppieville. They also sent them to Elgin, Aurora and Joliet that I know of. Very pricey land now. In Its day It was a very bad place.

I went to I.S.U. Home of the beer nuts. Well Normal is were the beer nuts are made. Used to hang out at Rocky's and a very old place call the metropole. (no longer there ).

Tri

Sorry Jamie. My bad.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 21, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> ....I don't know why anyone would move away from there (other than work issues or what have you)


ya its pretty much something like that... eventually I hope to end back up on Kauai but just not yet. . Its nice to live someplace else though because it really made me appreciate Cali a lot more than I did when I left.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 21, 2008)

kauai is sooooooo nice.... i want to go back so bad. I had a blast out there ( and I didn't even smoke while i was there, too paranoid to buy from a street dealer, i didn't know they had medical at the time).

tri-
thats awesome, you graduate from there? i didn't, they kicked me the fuck out after 2 semesters, had too much going on.... cop issues in the dorms and grades that couldn't keep me there dispite the cop issues.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 21, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> kauai is sooooooo nice.... i want to go back so bad. I had a blast out there ( and I didn't even smoke while i was there, too paranoid to buy from a street dealer, i didn't know they had medical at the time).


Ya you shoulda been nervous... the dealers are shady unless you hook up with some ol hippy or some shit.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 21, 2008)

he was a samoan huge fat guy chillin on the sidewalk....i probably woulda been okay, but I wasn't gunna take the chance, my rents would have been a little pissed had they had to come bail me out while on vacation. 

thats good to know for when I go back, cause I'm gunna go back for sure. the diving out there was awesome, not quite as good as mexico, but still really cool. you do any scuba diving?


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 22, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> he was a samoan huge fat guy chillin on the sidewalk....i probably woulda been okay, but I wasn't gunna take the chance, my rents would have been a little pissed had they had to come bail me out while on vacation.
> 
> thats good to know for when I go back, cause I'm gunna go back for sure. the diving out there was awesome, not quite as good as mexico, but still really cool. you do any scuba diving?


Nope, I am to pussy to go scuba diving. There have been way to many people who lost their lives from scuba diving while I lived there...The closest I got to scuba diving is SNUBA...lol. But I did love to snorkle out there. One time my Dad took me out so far in Hanalei at tunnels, that the people looked like ants on the shore... there were fish as big as me and they were hitting up against my legs and shit. Lets just say I freaked out like a little bitch, and having a panic attack with a snorkle on is not that fun...lmao. Ill stick to surfing.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 22, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Nope, I am to pussy to go scuba diving. There have been way to many people who lost their lives from scuba diving while I lived there...The closest I got to scuba diving is SNUBA...lol. But I did love to snorkle out there. One time my Dad took me out so far in Hanalei at tunnels, that the people looked like ants on the shore... there were fish as big as me and they were hitting up against my legs and shit. Lets just say I freaked out like a little bitch, and having a panic attack with a snorkle on is not that fun...lmao. Ill stick to surfing.


I want to surf soooo bad, never done it. 
did you know that every single year, there are more injuries from bowling than from scuba diving? it's not as dangerous as it seems.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 22, 2008)

But when you get hurt bowling you mess up your arm or something, you dont drown lol.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 22, 2008)

doctorD said:


> But when you get hurt bowling you mess up your arm or something, you dont drown lol.


yeah, but as long as you have half a brain, you not gunna forget to breeth (brain fart on the spelling). and that still doesn't change the statistic. it's safer to scuba dive than bowl.


----------



## pterzw (Apr 22, 2008)

HI! Chicago here.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 22, 2008)

pterzw said:


> HI! Chicago here.


whats happening buddy.....


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 22, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> I want to surf soooo bad, never done it.
> did you know that every single year, there are more injuries from bowling than from scuba diving? it's not as dangerous as it seems.


Hmm, Ive never heard that statistic before... but, either way, there was one year when like 9 people died in Kauai from scuba diving...EFF that. 
I doubt anyone has died from bowling. Lol. 
But ya surfing is the shiiiit. I have two short boards now, used to have a long board but got rid of it before I moved to San Diego. But I CRAVE to surf so bad!!!!!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 22, 2008)

pterzw said:


> HI! Chicago here.


Hiiiiiii!!!!!!!!! .


----------



## spontcumb (Apr 22, 2008)

I live in the Milwaukee area and we are finally getting some decent weather days now. I took my two boys with me to Amsterdam for a week last month. The day we returned, March 21st, we had a stop in Memphis and from there, a flight into Milwaukee. March 21st.....Milwaukee was getting clobbered by a blizzard that day. There was no way, according to the airline, that they could get us back to Milwaukee before Sunday evening, (March 21st was a Friday). Memphis? For 2 days? And with nothing to smoke? F%#ck that. We rented a car and drove back home. 10 1/2 hour ride. And an additional $500.00. Three hundred to rent the car and another two hundred for gas. But at least we got back before Sunday and I, of course, was stoned within minutes of walking into my apartment. Right now I've got some Snow White growing in one of my closets. Dutch Passion - Feminised. Should be able to be smokin' it by the end of summer. I'll put some pics up after I get them into the 12/12 cycle. Peace! 

Jeff


----------



## shwngd (Apr 29, 2008)

i HATE the WEATHER ALSO FUCK ILLINOIS.... does ne one know a way to meet people safly who arent DEA OR POLICE ? i want an illinois hook up...


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 29, 2008)

shwngd said:


> i HATE the WEATHER ALSO FUCK ILLINOIS.... does ne one know a way to meet people safly who arent DEA OR POLICE ? i want an illinois hook up...


Bwuahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahah. Post #2. 

Sorry buddy, I can almost guarantee ur not gonna find one here.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 30, 2008)

shwngd said:


> i HATE the WEATHER ALSO FUCK ILLINOIS.... does ne one know a way to meet people safly who arent DEA OR POLICE ? i want an illinois hook up...


I've thought and said this many times......

but yeah... it's just not gunna happen..... people are too paranoid.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 30, 2008)

I dont know anyone that smokes pot sorry. good luck


----------



## jamiemichelle (May 1, 2008)

doctorD said:


> I dont know anyone that smokes pot sorry. good luck


Whats pot? Whats all this "marijuana" talk people are doing?? .


----------



## ORECAL (May 1, 2008)

i love how when someone comes in and starts talking about shit too openly, or starts asking stupid questions...... everyone leaves. it's great.......


how you doin today jamie?


----------



## jamiemichelle (May 1, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> i love how when someone comes in and starts talking about shit too openly, or starts asking stupid questions...... everyone leaves. it's great.......
> 
> 
> how you doin today jamie?


Doing good, thanks for asking... just woke up since I didnt have my lil booger this morning as usual... so it was nice sleeping in late. Now I will be getting ready for an appt I have today, then coming home to do TONS (not an understatement) of homework. My weed habit has been outta effen control the past few days. How are you Orecal??


----------



## ORECAL (May 1, 2008)

I'm doin good, can't wait for work to be over, and school. tonight I have to pack up the car for a road trip down south for the weekend.
finals suck don't they. mine aren't for a couple weeks still though.
lucky you getting to sleep in. I don't have kids, but I do have a dog that likes to wake up early as hell. I think the latest I've gotten to sleep in since getting my dog is like 9 o'clock.


----------



## jamiemichelle (May 1, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> I'm doin good, can't wait for work to be over, and school. tonight I have to pack up the car for a road trip down south for the weekend.
> finals suck don't they. mine aren't for a couple weeks still though.
> lucky you getting to sleep in. I don't have kids, but I do have a dog that likes to wake up early as hell. I think the latest I've gotten to sleep in since getting my dog is like 9 o'clock.


My finals are over! Yay! I actually just started 2 new classes. I do accelerated learning. So its two classes every 8 weeks. 16 weeks is a full semester. Its done crazy fast. 
I have a dog too! But she will sleep with me til Im ready to get up  even if I stay in bed for like 12 hours straight. Where you going? I went to Peoria last weekend I thought it was a cute lil town.


----------



## pumbooris (May 1, 2008)

im in northern MN and we are still getting rain/snow mixtures and its frickin may 1st!!!!! anyone know of anygood outdoor strains that will grow good in this crappy enviroment?


----------



## ORECAL (May 1, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> My finals are over! Yay! I actually just started 2 new classes. I do accelerated learning. So its two classes every 8 weeks. 16 weeks is a full semester. Its done crazy fast.
> I have a dog too! But she will sleep with me til Im ready to get up  even if I stay in bed for like 12 hours straight. Where you going? I went to Peoria last weekend I thought it was a cute lil town.


I'm going down to anna-jonesboro...... i have to drop off some shit for a cabin. were going cause it's my girlfriends birthday tomorrow so we're taking a little get away together, a cheap, practically free, vacation.

btw good luck with your appointment today jamie...... let me know how it goes.


----------



## ORECAL (May 1, 2008)

pumbooris said:


> im in northern MN and we are still getting rain/snow mixtures and its frickin may 1st!!!!! anyone know of anygood outdoor strains that will grow good in this crappy enviroment?


no, not really. I stay indoor..... the weather is too unpredictable for me to want to fuck with outdoor.


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 1, 2008)

I luv my Illinois weather both seasons winter and spring who needs those other 2 pesky seasons like summer and fall lol.I do luv fall who am I kidding the cool nights leaf colors the holidays the early snow.I have been everywhere all 50 states including going to mexico,canada,germany,puerto rico,jamaica,bahamas and Illionis is always the best.I could do with out all the gas taxs though geez fucking state and county taxes adds $43 cents to the gallon .Now they say within 2 years gas will be over $10 a gallon here so to the shop i go to make a car that will run on air..This will involve air compressors,solar panels and 1 lb of fine cheeba


----------



## ORECAL (May 1, 2008)

a car that runs on air huh..........
lets do it fletch. fuck gas prices.


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 1, 2008)

oh Im gonna do it and be rich or real high which ever happens sounds good to me either way


----------



## ORECAL (May 1, 2008)

absolutely.....


----------



## jamiemichelle (May 1, 2008)

Rofl. You guys are too funny.


----------



## ORECAL (May 5, 2008)

thats what happens when your bored at work.........


----------



## jamiemichelle (May 5, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> thats what happens when your bored at work.........


 I guess!!! Hi Orecal!


----------



## ORECAL (May 5, 2008)

hey jamie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how you doing girl? everything go ok with you appointment the other day (pm me)?


----------



## jamiemichelle (May 5, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> hey jamie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how you doing girl? everything go ok with you appointment the other day (pm me)?


Yes I will. Things are great... Im always in the best mood when its pretty outside and all my hw is done.


----------



## ORECAL (May 5, 2008)

hey.... did anyone else see that sugar grove decriminalized pot!!!!!!!!!! a $200 fine for possession for personal use (up to officer what a personal amount is)


----------



## ORECAL (May 5, 2008)

yeah, i can't wait for school to be over, finals are next week.

the weather is awesome today, i snuck out of work for a smoke a few minutes ago and really dreaded going back in.


----------



## jamiemichelle (May 5, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> yeah, i can't wait for school to be over, finals are next week.
> 
> the weather is awesome today, i snuck out of work for a smoke a few minutes ago and really dreaded going back in.


Ugh Im so happy my finals are over. Do you go online or on campus? I think it helps with finals if you can do it without someone breathing down ur neck, although that may just be me, Im really independent. Im not looking forward to my next finals and they are 7 weeks away. One of my classes is Bus115 and just hate learning about economics... one of my worst subjects really. I dont know why I can just grasp all the terms. Not to brag, but I am a a++++++ student... lol. Last 2 classes I got nearly perfect scores, 98.9 and 97 percent and Im worried Im gonna get a bad grade in this class!. (bad grade means anything lower than an A.) Hopefully the class gets easier for me.

And I think I will go take a smoke myself!


----------



## ORECAL (May 5, 2008)

I go on campus, I took one class last semester online, but it was a disaster, i got a C in it, but i put more effort into that class than I have my entire life in any class. it was horrible, I think most of it was the class though (computer programming). I had zero backround experience with that stuff and tried to teach myself all of it.

I actually did pretty well in all my business classes, numbers come really easy to me. damn, your an awesome student. I wish I got those grades..... although I really don't do shit when it comes to school. I've actually even thought about doing a documentary film about it. so far I've gotten an associates degree in business, working on a batchlors in communication. I do just about zero work. all I do is show up to class. since I have mostly night classes, I leave during the half break also. yet I'm still doing ok. this semester was pretty rough though, I'm gunna actually have to do some work next semester to pull my GPA back up.


----------



## jamiemichelle (May 6, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> I go on campus, I took one class last semester online, but it was a disaster, i got a C in it, but i put more effort into that class than I have my entire life in any class. it was horrible, I think most of it was the class though (computer programming). I had zero backround experience with that stuff and tried to teach myself all of it.
> 
> I actually did pretty well in all my business classes, numbers come really easy to me. damn, your an awesome student. I wish I got those grades..... although I really don't do shit when it comes to school. I've actually even thought about doing a documentary film about it. so far I've gotten an associates degree in business, working on a batchlors in communication. I do just about zero work. all I do is show up to class. since I have mostly night classes, I leave during the half break also. yet I'm still doing ok. this semester was pretty rough though, I'm gunna actually have to do some work next semester to pull my GPA back up.


You know thats funny you say that. I was looking at my hours spent on online classes last week at the end of my semester...and I was thinkin geez, you really read a lot! It breaks it down by week. I read an around of 700-900 minutes a week!! I dont read slow either, but I do love to read. SO I completely agree with ya, online is more time consuming.
But ya this business class Im doing doesnt really have to do with numbers the way I wish them to be...I am decent at math and if this was a problem to figure out I could. Last week we learned about economic systems, focusing a lot on free market/capitalistic systems, globalization, monetary and fiscal policy, the laws of supply and demand...blah blah blah, none of that crap interests me but does help me gain some beneficial knowledge since I do want to own my own biz one day.
Good luck gettin up ur GPA!


----------



## ORECAL (May 7, 2008)

that stuff isn't that bad. although it is really boring to hear teachers talk about it. i wish they could make things interesting for a change..... but oh well, that's why it's school, and not fun.


----------



## ORECAL (Jun 16, 2008)

Kottonmouth kings coming in August!!!!! for 2 nights!! 16th and 17th


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jun 26, 2008)

Is that you in the avatar Orecal?


----------



## ORECAL (Jun 27, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Is that you in the avatar Orecal?


nope........ I thought the sign was funny, cause my girlfriend yells at me for that ALL the time.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jun 27, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> nope........ I thought the sign was funny, cause my girlfriend yells at me for that ALL the time.


Yayaya its you! JP! I was thinking wow hes older than I pictured! Lmao.


----------



## ORECAL (Jun 30, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Yayaya its you! JP! I was thinking wow hes older than I pictured! Lmao.



yeah, that guy is older than I am......I'm 22


----------



## True G (Aug 1, 2008)

i'm in milwaukee .....And the weather and weed sucks here...I need to find a new connect


----------



## lamar89 (Aug 1, 2008)

im from midwest continue contact for further information


----------



## doctorD (Aug 2, 2008)

Welcome guys. Good luck getting a new connection. You wont find one here but you should find one in your town soon.


----------



## mijo2 (Aug 5, 2008)

just picked up a zone from the local mexicans here in Northern Illinois sume good mid grade for 80 a zone not bad for mexican weed rale vato


----------

